# Seed Grow Experiment, Yes Hybrid seed!



## RONSERESURPLUS (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello all, RON L here

While I often Buy and ensure the Seed I buy and Trade for is Heirloom and Non-Hybrid, these shaky timkes got me thinking? The question of folks, seed stocks and grows of Plants in winter might seem a little odd? I've had time to reflect on my preps and despite some positive turns in our finances, it's tough going! I know many folks feel the same way and live day to day, month to month in their personal lives as well as their spendng habits?

How to get Good, solid seed stock that non-Hybrid, self sustaining and can be a start of a way to become even more self sufficient and independent of catalogs, extra dollars spent and with an investment in time and skills that one day might save your family!

I have always bought produce at Road side stands, Flea markets and farmers Markets, the quality is better and I like the idea of supporting local growers. As well, the prices are good and fresh is always better.

With the Ice and snow here and perhaps too much time on my hands, I though, how to extend my seed stocks of Crops and produce I like and use a lot in our cooking and meals. With all the local farmers markets closed and ditto any Flea markets or Roadside stands, I had to think outside the box. Buying my Produce at Wal-mart, Kroegers or Aldis and many other food markets. I saw this as a way to duplicate what other would do and do in their weekly shopping sprees?

I gathered Bell peppers, Hot Peppers, Romanao as well as a few different tomatoes! I used the Flesh of the Vegetables for our meals but made it a point to remove the seeds from the Peppers, and Tomatoes to save.

How to save the seeds, not let them rot or ruin, and how to harvest them? A use of Bing as well as few other search engines, showed how many seed companies gather seed year to year for sale and saving. I duplicated the Process with Wax paper as well as Paper towns, Newspaper ands other low cost recyclable material. I as well, saved many different Metal cans, as well as other disposable containers food came in to use as vessels to grow the seedlings.

I Spread the Seed and pulp from the Tomatoes as well as the peppers and laid them out to dry. Not wanting blow the save by being too impatient, I set them on a shelf in the laundry room and on wash day used the heat and drying action of that room to dry out the seed masses.

Once dried the wax paper was easier, but I also used seeds spread out on Paper towels to dry, see PIC #1 :

pic # 1:









As you can see, this Laid them out so they could be seen and identified from the vegetable pump, this was easier on the peppers than the tomatoes! Using a dull knife, as well as my Fingernails I gently scraped the seeds present on the sheet in PIC #1 and dumped them into a small Container to save, see

PIC # 2:










Once that was One, I used many different containers sizes, shapes and sizes, mostly what ever food stuffs we used they serve as the base for the seedling growing process! Then, a sunny window area became the base for my widow box gardein grow,

See

PICS # 3:









pic #11










pic #12










Pic # 13










As you can see, all I did was add Potting soillet nature, the sun and time do it's thing? I will add more PICS of the Grow to this thread till they produce flowering buds and fruit, or bust out? Either way, it cost me little, but time and some effort and should be a solid base for next summers crops?

You can do it many different ways and I'm not saying mine is perfect or the only way! Try it yourself and see what I mean, Prepping need not cost ya major MONEY! It's a Lifestle not a bank account?

PICS #6 - 7- 8-9-10-11 , AND LATER ARE FULL GROWN pLANTS FROM SEED AS WELL AS SOME cOMFREY AND ALL THAT I BOUGHT AS ROOTINGS, THIS CAN BE DONE AND I WILL FURTHER ADD MORE PICS AND WHAT THE PRODUCE LOOKS LIKE ONCE THEY FLOWER AND PRODUCE!

More Update pics:

Hot Peppers grown From Store Bough and Roadside side stands last year:









Stinging Nettle grown from Revovered seed:









Romano Tomattoes Grown From Seed evoverd from Store bought and Roadside Veg Stands:









More Tomatto Plant Grows all Revovered seed:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I spend the money for heirloom seeds and hope thats what I get,then plan to save them.

I buy from Gardens Alive and some Gurney but Gurney is offering less and less non hybrids.

You may be gettign food from these plants,but whats in the food?

I hear they now are putting human genes in the seeds 'can you say cannibal'.

They have long been using animal and fish genes in them.Frankenseeds may look good but whats inside may not be good for us.

Nothing is without questions now,but I will at least try to avoid what I can.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi there Ron L........that is just great what you did, nice plants........:congrat:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I spend the money for heirloom seeds and hope thats what I get,then plan to save them.
> 
> I buy from Gardens Alive and some Gurney but Gurney is offering less and less non hybrids.
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry I wrote this ,wish they would erase it.

Your seeds do look good and I too have been eating store bought foods.Guess all the info has made me nuts,so ignore what I said.


----------



## RONSERESURPLUS (Oct 9, 2008)

*No Man, it's all well and wonderfull*

Meercat

RON L here

No man, it's all Good, That you cared enough to tell me about what ya saw the Produce Companies dong and were concerned for me is WELL APPRECIATED! INDEED! I'm glad the Experiment worked and that it's Giving me Viable Produce and it's not something I saw do all the tim, but a Project I wanted to see if it would even grow plants, Muh Less Produce vegtables? I have Non-Hybrid seed growing in window Boxes soon to transplant ithe ground for my Main Grows! This was just to see if it was possible and would work?

RON


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

RONSERESURPLUS said:


> Meercat
> 
> RON L here
> 
> ...


 I hear its better to understand than to be understood.

Thanks for your understanding Ron.:wave:

PS.I'm a female.A senior older woman who loves info,sometimes to much info. :scratch


----------



## beanpicker (May 25, 2011)

I have saved seed from water mellon , an mushmellon too alone with tomatoes an peppers , an it great way to get free veg. , even if we don't some times know the name of it . lol


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I have planted hybrid seeds quite a few times. They grew good and produced good. It might not produce the exact same kind of produce that you saved the seed from though.

I have planted peach seeds from a peach bought in the grocery store. It produced a nice tall tree. The peaches are smaller but are real nice tasting.


----------

